# Woodworking Show Costa Mesa Ca.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the report Ken


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Glad that the show was productive. ANd glad that you found some WW buddies./


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Glad every one had had a great time. It's easy to drop a few hundredf there in the blink of an eye alright! At least that's what happened when they were in Seattle )


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I was at the one in Seattle this last April or when ever it was. Lots of money exchanged for toys. They are going to be in Portland this next weekend and I might make the road trip for the day. Anyone else from the Oregon area going?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Scottishrose is trying to get a group together on another post about Portland. I'm not going, but here will be another show in Puyallup, WA the weekend after that.


----------

